# Pregnant female feeder- Need all the help I can get!



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a bad habit of surfing the craigslist pet section in my free time even though I know I need no more pets. This one ad caught my eye of a man who was selling off his pregnant rat as live snake food. He said that he already fed the large male off and she and her babies were next. Well long story short I now have a skittish, pregnant rat quarantined in my neighbor's house- maybe not the best decision but I do not regret saving them. I have never even had female rats before so I am way out of my element, but I just couldn't let this guy throw away up to 12 lives for $4. My plan was the raise up her litter and rehome all the females and some of the males, but I want to make sure the babies thrive and are friendly, happy, and healthy. Are there any tips or articles you recommend for getting her through the next six weeks with limited problems? I am contacting rescues to help me rehome them and am determined to see her through this and find them all great homes. I have been looking through articles on the internet, but I do want some personal help and advice. A few questions I have are...

-I have a spare single critter nation that is currently living in. Can she give birth in there or should I move her to a spare tank I have?
-What are the best specific foods I should start feeding her now and during nursing? She is now on a well-rounded homemade mix with fresh fruit/veggies that I feed my boys but should I get her on a lab block and protein supplements?

I am sorry if I sound inexperienced and lost but I really am and do not want to babies to suffer for my lack of knowledge. I figure I have about a week before she gives birth so I plan on cramming as much information down as I can!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

First, you should check out immersion sticky in rat behavior. You need to socialize her before she is due. Otherwise, everything will be much more difficult and she is more likely to be stressed -- stress is bad for any pregnant mammal.
Any estimate when she is due?

She should give birth in something with a deep pan, or just a tank/bin cage; when the babies eyes have opened they can be moved to the CN. Provide paper bedding, preferably ones in big chunks and white. It'll help for comfort, finding babies, keeping her healthy, and when you have to clean it (can't overhaul for two weeks).
I would feed her lab blocks because it will guarantee she gets all the nutrition. Up her protein, so get the young rat version of Oxbow if you can or buy kibble/cook cheese-less eggs. 

My female was a surprise female and I am here if you need help. I recommend reading and saving this. http://ratguide.com/breeding/


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I will definitely work on getting her used to me after she has today to settle in. Based off what I was told and how she looks. I want to say she has about a week,maybe a week and a half. I can tell that she is abnormally round, but she doesn't look like she is going to explode and when I was handling her there was not obvious movement. I will give my old tank a good scrub down and get that set up for her, along with running to pick up some good lab blocks. Thank you so much!


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

If anyone else has any tips or advice I would love to hear it!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If you live anywhere near South Dakota there's a rat rescue in winner....just saying good luck with the babies!!! Keep us posted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestion, but I am actually located in NE Kansas. Not any specific rat rescues that I have been able to find- I had to drive a few hours just to get the boys I have now (I will keep looking for one though!). As long as it is not a giant litter, I technically have room and funds to keep them until they find homes, just a matter of me not really wanted 15 rats taking up residence in my spare room. I just plan on asking local dog/cat shelters if they don't mind placing a page up for them and hope that someone who is looking for a puppy decides to get a little rat instead ..


----------



## Roxy the Rat (Apr 7, 2013)

So I haven't dealt with rat babies before.
However, I have had pregnant mice in the past. I learned the hard way that when in a normal cage, the mother will push any reflect babies out of the bars. Furthermore, when the babies are still small but old enough to walk, they too can get out of the bars. Long story short, babies were weaned but still small enough to fit through the bars. We ended up with a (temporary) mouse infection.

Now, rats are larger so they may not have that problem for long. I would still worry about the babies getting through (either by themselves of with help from the mama) in the early stages. Just some food for thought.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Most people recommend tank or cage with a deep pan, definitely keep is updated I love watching the pictures of baby ratties as they grow  and do the immersion thing with the momma.....it's an amazing process


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Also see I you can get ahold of star rescue still...they have a page for rat that are in other states tht need homes....worth a shot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.starsratrescue.com/otherrats.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't even bother to go look up the rescue so thank you so much! I just sent them an email, hopefully it all goes well. I have a large tank cleaned and set up for her, so just need to pop her in there in the next few days or when she looks ready. I will most likely keep a picture documentation of them on here, at least for myself to see how they are growing and hopefully someone can warn me if they look too thin or something like that . I have never even seen rats younger than 6 weeks in person so this is going to be a big adventure. For when they are born, is the nest she makes warm enough for them or will I need some sort of external heating? My rats are kept in a spare room in the basement, which is fully finished but tiled. So as the weather drops (starting to get quite cold at night) I worry that the room will not hold heat well enough. What temperature do newborn rats need to be kept at and what is usually the amount of warmth that a nest gives?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Put her in early to reduce stress  She should provide plenty of heat herself, but be careful for the first two weeks while they have no fur. If needed, a heating pad on low under half of their cage should suffice. I aim for room temperature, which is between 68*F - 78*F imo. 
I did not have a problem with heating with my litter, except that it was 13 babies and mama separated some out into a second nest. At my insistence, she let them back in the nest to keep warm.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

No problem , honestly I was fascinated that winner HAD a specific rat rescue, do you know how small that town is? The best of luck to you I hope allege babies are healthy and have 4 legs and 2 eyes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel so bad watching her in that small tank. Hopefully these next few weeks go by quick and I can move her back into the CN. I will look into buying a heating pad, just in case. I would hate to need it and not have time to go get one right away. Is there anything else I should stock up on before they come?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

In case of abandoned babies, too many babies, etc. I would get some kitten's milk and a small syringe.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I thought human soy was better?... I don't have experience but that seems to be what everyone keeps saying


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

How are things going with the tiny mamma?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Any update?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

